# Erbauer collet



## Gabriel Veleanu (May 22, 2020)

Hi,
I have an Erbauer ER2100 2100W router and I need a 1/2 collet. The one that came with the router is metric (12,7mm). Where can I find one? Screwfix aparently produce Erbauer, but doesn't seem to have spare parts. Or, what is it compatibile with? (Makita, Bosch etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum not sure maybe someone here can help you


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks a LOT like a Makita to me. Try ereplacementparts.com. 

Contact https://www.screwfix.com/brand/erbauer-power-tools/ by email and ask if they have parts, or where you can get one. They are still in business and advertising tools, so you should be able to get a lead at leaset.

If they are unable to help, ask who makes the routers, I bet ten bucks they're relabeling someone else's tools. This is a good lesson, don't buy obscure and off brand tools! Good lesson for all of us.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

12.7 mm is 1/2".


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like Trend may be your best bet.

https://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/trend/content/content_detail.php?record_type=Compatibility&id=39682


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

More info:https://community.screwfix.com/threads/erbauer-router-spares.22913/


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

As Charles said - 12.7 mm is 1/2" - if it was a metric collet, it would be 12 mm.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Gabriel. Have you tried calling the support line? Seems you have other good suggestions as well.


----------



## Gabriel Veleanu (May 22, 2020)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> 12.7 mm is 1/2".





Wildwood said:


> As Charles said - 12.7 mm is 1/2" - if it was a metric collet, it would be 12 mm.


My mistake. You are right. Mine is 12 and the bits are 1/2(12,7)


----------



## Gabriel Veleanu (May 22, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> More info:https://community.screwfix.com/threads/erbauer-router-spares.22913/


I wrote them two weeks ago. No answer. Only promotional email.
I ordered one from China, that had the same female thread size. Hope it works


----------

